# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  Meine Lady aus Isan

## schiene

hat das Buch schon jemand gelesn???

----------


## Willi Wacker

...nein, sowas lese ich einfach nicht 
hab selbst genug erlebt   ::

----------


## wein4tler

Ja, eben Willi. Noch dazu wo steht "eine Mischehe", wer weiß wer da aller mitmischt.   ::

----------

